# Are humidifiers worth it?



## Plato_The_Tortoise (Jul 25, 2017)

I have seen many humidifiers fog makers lately and am wondering what your opinions are on these products. Do you think they are worth buying?


----------



## Tom (Jul 25, 2017)

No. Not in my opinion. If someone is having trouble maintaining the correct humidity, it means they have too much ventilation. Like a leaky boat. Rather than continuously try to bail out the boat with a bucket, why not plug the leak? Stop the warm, humid air from escaping and you don't have to run a humidifier all the time.

Closed chamber.


----------



## lisa127 (Jul 25, 2017)

I do not use humidifiers. I just keep my enclosures covered.


----------



## Pearly (Jul 25, 2017)

I think that just depends. In my case I kept my babies in 40 gal breeder, planted with live plants. The Reptifogger to me was fantastic way of keeping tropical forest conditions and my babies would always come sit directly under the fog outlet when it was on. They seem to really enjoy that. Now in their outdoor enclosure I set up mister hose for them. They love hanging around all that cool mist


----------



## Korall (Jul 26, 2017)

I do have a humidifier in my new enclosure (Not a reptile humidifier though) too boost the humidity when needed and it does help (I have a closed chamber) sometimes but it's definitely not needed to create humidity.


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Jul 26, 2017)

I keep a small desktop humidifier in mine. My enclosure is a semi closed chamber I have a small gap up front that humidity and heat escapes. The only reason that I did that is that if the power goes out and I'm gone it's going to get really hot in the enclosure. At least this way heat can escape. I also have a 2 liter bottle that I fill with water. I put a small pinhole in the top and bottom, and it slowly drips in the Terra Cotta saucer. My humidity stays really high.


----------



## MuffinTort (Aug 7, 2017)

I live in a temperate climate with low humidity. My exterior set up has a plastic greenhouse from amazon and I hooked up a heater and reptifogger to an automatic hygrometer/temperature controller. My redfoot would sometimes crawl inside and lounge in there, especially on a windy or slightly chilly day. I think a fogger or mist system can help if your tortoise requires it and you don't live in a hot humid climate. Then again, I'm not an expert and have zero experience in their development as pets in the states; just going by the book and being observant to how the tortoise reacts. I did observe that the warm humid set up immediately reduced any raspy breathing.


----------



## Sterant (Aug 11, 2017)

I do run a humidifier, but I don't heat individual enclosures. I have a dedicated tortoise room and I heat the whole room to 87 degrees during the day. For hatchlings I do use enclosed chambers and I keep the humidity in those higher, but I try to keep the entire room at 65% or more RH at 87 degrees. I like the older, simple ultrasonic humidifiers. I have had bad luck with the newer ones with the built in hygrometers - the ones I tried were horribly inaccurate.


----------



## Mende (Aug 11, 2017)

I've had a reptifogger for my closed chamber enclosure for a couple months. It has only turned on a few times when I open the door. Not needed.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Aug 12, 2017)

I had a Repti Fogger set up in our Sullys enclosed chamber as well. Had it set to a timer, would come on every 30 mins or so during "basking" hours. I added a larger water reservoir, cleaned it once in awhile, but had no issues, and it ensured proper high humidity levels here in MD year-round.


----------

